# looking to adopt 'greensboro' dumbo



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

hello iv been looking for a ratie to adopt i would love to have a dumbo or hairless female. if your living in NC greensboro. must be with in a year old or less. i have a 4 story cage so space is not an ishu and i have the funds to take full care of them.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't you make another post that said your mom was threatening to give away the rat you already have? If you get another one, I have a feeling that will put her over the edge and she'll get rid of them both!


----------



## mochi (Sep 24, 2013)

I sat down with her recently and had a talk with her and we made an agreement 
So shes 100% ok with her now 
And i let her spend some time with mochi and she said she was getting to like her 
And told me to teach her tricks 
So im 100% stable in all aspects of rats 
Funds love and knowing what thay need 
And to seal the deal with her i gave mochi a middle name which was my moms name. She started bragging later that day. 

Sorry to upset you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, I'm not upset! Just don't want to see your pets end up as snake food! Glad to hear your mom is on your side now! Good luck


----------

